# Sad end to my holiday



## Mudder (May 29, 2006)

I lost my friend of 7+ years this morning. My FatKat passed away. She was like a little dog. she would follow me around the house and she would sit on my lap and purr while I browsed the forums.

I'm a wholehearted animal lover so please, no cat jokes.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Mudder.  Pets become family members and losing one is never easy.


----------



## fuzzydog (May 29, 2006)

This poem has helped me through several pets, I hope you too will find solice in it.

 Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....  

Author unknown...


David


----------



## DocStram (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about FatKat. It's always tough to lose a close friend.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 29, 2006)

I am so sorry Mudder, hang in there and my thoughts are with you.
Janet


----------



## KenV (May 29, 2006)

Cat names tend to be special, like the cat.  FatCat tells a story in a name.  Skitty Kitty left us this last year at about 17 or so years.  I found some help in the poems "An Old Possums Book of Practical Cats" by T.S. Elliot.  You can listen to the poems with the sound track of "Cats"; but I do still like the written form.


----------



## Ligget (May 29, 2006)

Really sorry about your loss, I know what you must be feeling just now.
What helped me when my dog passed away was to get another.


----------



## schellfarms (May 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  We have 5 cats, and over the years have lost 3 to diabetes, cancer and freak accidents.  Each time, it was a mourned loss for a member of the family.


----------



## jeff (May 29, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that, Scott. I lost one of my younger cats last year and I know just how you feel.


----------



## gerryr (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that.  We've lost a couple of really nice dogs in the last few years and have a couple of cats that aren't doing real well.  I know how you feel and you have my sympathy.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 29, 2006)

We still miss FlatCat a nick name given to our cat.  A rather large friend ahem Deb, did not see Oreo lounging in a chair and sat on him.  Deb felt something squirming in the chair and kind of leaned to one side.  Oreo shot out of the chair and was not seen the rest of the evening.  Oreo survived Deb.  She is now affectionately known as Cat Crusher.

Chuckie


----------



## pete00 (May 29, 2006)

sorry to hear that, they are our buddies.


----------



## Monty (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Loosing a 4 legged friend is like any other member of our family, it just plain hurts.


----------



## jscola (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your FATKAT. Animals are truly our best friends, always happy to see us and be with us.


----------



## Rochester (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  We have always had multiple cats and each one is a gift that we would hate to lose.


----------



## Dario (May 30, 2006)

Mudder,

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Like the rest I know how it is to lose a pet.  They do become part of the family.  

Time will help heal all wounds...and good memories keep our loved ones alive (in our heart and mind).


----------



## Pipes (May 30, 2006)

I am sorry for yur loss !!! I ow have a 6 yr old chi wa wa and just love her and I know it a be tuff when she passes !! Iam sure we will all see our animal friends again some how someday !!!!






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## L32 (May 30, 2006)

Sorry this is so Long.
I too lost a pet this weekend a Boxer that I had for 12 years. I was not going to mention anything about it but fuzzydogs ( david's) poem really touched me. I found Boomer one day while on patrol as a deputy sheriff by a county school. He was about two or three years old, bone thin and huddled in the middle of the road with traffic wizzing by. Needless to say I stopped all traffic even threatening two school bus drivers with jail if they moved his bus another inch until I could coax the pup into the cruiser. After I got him into the car I took him home and turned him loose in my fenced back yard. After my shift I took him to our local animal shelter with instructions that if he was not claimed that I would like to take him. 
After three days I got a call that he was mine. I adopted him and took him home. The next day The sheriff called me in and ask if I would consider giving the day back to its previous owner I agreed.
When I returned the dog I issued 4 citations to the owner who failed to pay them. The sheriff instructed he to arrest the owner and have the dog warden pick the dog up. I again left instructions not to destroy the dog That I would take him.  
To shorten the story Lets say after 2 years and 19 citations for letting the dog run loose not (issued by me or my department) the dog warden called one day and asked if I still remembered and wanted the boxer as he was about to be put down as the owner failed to claim him. I accepted and readopted Boomer.

 After 12 years he never left my side and was never on a leash I believe he choose me.
David Thank you for the poem It made Boomer's passing a little easier
Mudder I know your loss and I feel for you. I truely didnt mean to step on your thread.


----------



## Johnathan (May 30, 2006)

Sorry everyone, it's amazing how these animals really become apart of the family.


----------



## Nolan (May 30, 2006)

Mudder,
Sorry for your loss. I sometimes wonder about this day as my cat is now 16. My cat is also somewhat dog like as she will even fetch. May your next companion bring you as much joy as your last.

Nolan


----------



## Doghouse (May 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.  I lost Jaycee in november, then Chance just last month.  It is quite a blow when you loose a loved one.  Stop by www.rainbowbridge.com


----------



## woodwish (May 30, 2006)

I guess I am one of those folks that just love animals.  Over the years we have lost several cats and dogs, and each one is painful.  Currently we have 6 indoor cats (lost some to 'gators and cars, they all stay inside now, 2 dogs, hamster, several birds, turtle, etc.  Some of them are adopted by my daughters over the years but I'll admit most of the cats are mine.  Each one has a unique personality and has a very special place in my heart.

I feel for each of your losses, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mudder (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L32_
> <br />
> Mudder I know your loss and I feel for you. I truely didnt mean to step on your thread.



Bob,

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I have a 7 year old brindle boxer. My wife is so attached to this dog and I dread the day we lose her. I know that for my wife it will be like losing a child.


----------



## JimGo (May 30, 2006)

Scott,
It's very difficult to lose anyone or anything that has become such an ingrained part of your life, and I'm very sorry for your loss.  It's really tough to lose a pet.  I grew up with only goldfish as pets until I was a young teenager, and never understood why/how people could get so emotional about an animal.  Then we got our golden retriever, and she became part of our lives, and more importantly, part of the family.  Heck, we had relatives that came over as much to see her as any of the rest of us!  Even when we finally had to put her to sleep about ten years ago, I still didn't think it would impact me as much as it did.  I still go to my parents' house and expect to be greeted at the door by her wagging tail.


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, my favorite cat of all time was a small female named Bandit, and no I did not name her. I got her when she was two years old. she was "my cat" for anouther 17 years. it's been over three years that she has been gone now but I still think of her often. I have three others one of those being one I calmed down from a nearly wild condition, He would not allow you to even touch him, now I can pick him up while he is asleep and he won't even open his eyes. he sets in my lap and even demands to be scratched. that change has taken almost five years. recently my kids got puppies, three of them, but I still prefer the cats.


----------



## elody21 (May 31, 2006)

Hey, Mudder, So sorry to hear about FatKat! We are also cat lovers. They become part of the family. Alice


----------



## smoky10 (May 31, 2006)

Maybe this will help.

I Stood by Your Bed Last Night
&gt; 
&gt; I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see 
that you 
&gt; were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 
&gt; 
&gt; I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I 
haven't left 
&gt; you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
&gt; 
&gt; I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were 
&gt; thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
&gt; 
&gt; I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
&gt; I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
&gt; 
&gt; I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
&gt; I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.
&gt; 
&gt; I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
&gt; I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."
&gt; 
&gt; You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
&gt; I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
&gt; 
&gt; It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
&gt; To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
&gt; 
&gt; You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew, in the 
stillness 
&gt; of that evening, I was very close to you.
&gt; 
&gt; The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, 
God 
&gt; bless, I'll see you in the morning."
&gt; 
&gt; And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
&gt; I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
&gt; 
&gt; I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
&gt; Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.
&gt;
I don't know who wrote this.


----------



## tipusnr (May 31, 2006)

We just received a sympathy card for out aged female, Camille, from the vet's office today.  She went peacably in her sleep.  Am trying sketches for a turned display of her collar and tags.

My wife is taking it harder than I even though we still have two female cats and a dog.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Tip.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 2, 2006)

I never realized how close our pets can be to us, until I got a dog for my wife's birthday 8 years ago.  I'm sorry for your loss.  We faced losing our Pepper two years ago, but the vet finally diagnosed her with Lyme disease.  She's walking fine now, but I had to carry her around for a while.  Not too great for my back, but we really do love her.  Hold onto those good memories.
Rob


----------

